# Liberty Movement > Rand Paul Forum >  The CPAC 2013 Thread

## eleganz

*CPAC Agenda/Schedule*

http://www.mediaite.com/tv/view-the-...rch-14th-16th/

Apparently Mediaite will have a livestream as well.


*This Facebook event page is promoting #STANDwithRAND, virtually:*
https://www.facebook.com/events/5308...n_user_invited




> Live Stream - CNN
> http://live.cnn.com/
> 
> CPAC Main Page
> http://www.conservative.org/cpac
> 
> CPAC 2013 Page
> http://conservative.org/cpac/2013/

----------


## FriedChicken

I know I could find this easy enough but ... when are results from the straw poll expected/announced?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> I know I could find this easy enough but ... when are results from the straw poll expected/announced?


5 pm EDT on Saturday.

----------


## radiofriendly

At approximately 1:50 pm on Thursday (today) #StandWithRand supporters (at CPAC) please come directly to the hotel ballroom area after Senator Paul speaks, for a group picture and to make a group #StandWithRand video.

Rand Paul is scheduled to speak at 1:30pm. They could be running late, so obviously we will have to play this by ear...

Please let folks know.

----------


## rubioneocon

> I know I could find this easy enough but ... when are results from the straw poll expected/announced?


When is voting for the straw poll . . . deadline ?

----------


## z9000

> At approximately 1:50 pm on Thursday (today) #StandWithRand supporters (at CPAC) please come directly to the hotel ballroom area after Senator Paul speaks, for a group picture and to make a group #StandWithRand video.
> 
> Rand Paul is scheduled to speak at 1:30pm. They could be running late, so obviously we will have to play this by ear...
> 
> Please let folks know.


I will be there. Will Rand be in the group shot?

----------


## eleganz

I was reply tweeting people in #CPAC2013




> don't forget to #STANDwithRAND during his speech today at 1:30 Eastern.


That way when he speaks and they see the YAL'ers standing, they will more likely join since they know exactly what is going on.

If anybody has twitter, can you help do this in the morning before Rand speaks?  Go for it!  Let's see an audience FULL of standing people on the live stream!

----------


## chudrockz

Is this "the official" CPAC thread, or just The CPAC thread? Just curious!

Sidebar:  Interesting. When I tried to change my avatar it said it failed. But it didn't fail. Our newly adopted dog is my new avatar. Isn't she cute? Got her at the Humane Society about a month ago.

----------


## kathy88

> Is this "the official" CPAC thread, or just The CPAC thread? Just curious!
> 
> Sidebar:  Interesting. When I tried to change my avatar it said it failed. But it didn't fail. Our newly adopted dog is my new avatar. Isn't she cute? Got her at the Humane Society about a month ago.


AWWWWWW

----------


## Restore America Now

> Our newly adopted dog is my new avatar. Isn't she cute? Got her at the Humane Society about a month ago.


Thank you for adopting.

----------


## MelissaCato

Ahhh Good Morning  !!  I hear we are Tweeting today !!

----------


## PatriotOne

> I was reply tweeting people in #CPAC2013
> 
> 
> 
> That way when he speaks and they see the YAL'ers standing, they will more likely join since they know exactly what is going on.
> 
> If anybody has twitter, can you help do this in the morning before Rand speaks?  Go for it!  Let's see an audience FULL of standing people on the live stream!


Are they planning on standing off to the sides of the room or something?  Because if they plan on standing and blocking the view of others not standing it would just be rude and irritating.  It would go over about as well as the person in front of you at a movie theater standing up during the movie.  I hope this isn't the case.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Are they planning on standing off to the sides of the room or something?  Because if they plan on standing and blocking the view of others not standing it would just be rude and irritating.  It would go over about as well as the person in front of you at a movie theater standing up during the movie.  I hope this isn't the case.


They would learn that if they #standwithrand then they wont get #leftbehindinpoliticalobscurity.

----------


## MelissaCato

#CPAC2013 is trending. #StandwithRand isn't yet .... let's get this party started !!!

----------


## PatriotOne

> They would learn that if they #standwithrand then they wont get #leftbehindinpoliticalobscurity.


Oh sure.  Because the best way to recruit supporters is to be rude to them and act like a cult.  There's better ways of getting the message of being left behind than to piss people off.  I hope the scenario isn't standing and blocking the view of other people who are just there to check Rand out.  I guarantee Rand will ask people to sit down and then they will look foolish to others.

I'm okay if they want to stand off to the side if possible.  If not, then they need to be respectful of the other people not standing.  There will be elderly people there not wanting to stand for the speech.

This is a big day for Rand.  Let's not ruin it for him by acting like unruly children disrepecting our elders.  We need them on our side.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Ahhh Good Morning  !!  I hear we are Tweeting today !!


tweeting and going viral any way we can . . .  Stand with Rand at CPAC

----------


## rubioneocon

> .... let's get this party started !!!


Exhibit Hall opens . . .

----------


## itshappening

90% of the people at CPAC are big government lovers.

Schiff is there and broadcasting live. I hope he hits them with some truth bombs.

----------


## PatriotOne

Streaming now....


WATCH LIVE CPAC 2013

http://nation.foxnews.com/cpac-2013/...onference-live

----------


## MelissaCato

> Streaming now....
> 
> 
> WATCH LIVE CPAC 2013
> 
> http://nation.foxnews.com/cpac-2013/...onference-live


WHAT !! That page says I'm Lost at Sea !! I need to find my way ...  LOL

----------


## PatriotOne

> WHAT !! That page says I'm Lost at Sea !! I need to find my way ...  LOL


Ugh...keeps chopping it off.

I got there from this link.  Try this.
http://nation.foxnews.com/cpac-2013/...onference-live

----------


## MelissaCato

Thanks.. your other thread with a link works good for me.. Thanks.

Where are all the Tweeters ?? #StandWithRand is less than 2 tweets a minute .. and then me. LOL

----------


## Brett85

> 90% of the people at CPAC are big government lovers.
> 
> Schiff is there and broadcasting live. I hope he hits them with some truth bombs.


It seems like a large minority of Republicans are big government lovers.  The Pennsylvania poll that was released yesterday showed that 36% of Republicans in Pennsylvania support the ban on "assault weapons."  We have a long ways to go before we can even convince the Republicans to support limited government.

----------


## supermario21

I don't trust Pennsylvania Republicans. I still think too many of them are Arlen Specter Republicans.

----------


## MelissaCato

> I don't trust Pennsylvania Republicans. I still think too many of them are Arlen Specter Republicans.


It's true. In my area with the Ron Paul platform .. I had more support with the independents and democrats collecting signatures petitioning for City Council. Because of that ... filing dropped me 13 siggy's short for being on the ballot. Next time .. I'll need to get more than the required amount so this doesn't happen again.

Although .. I think Rand Paul will do really well among the status Republicans that are active in my local GOP. This is a good thing. ;o)

----------


## supermario21

If Rand is going to make a serious effort in the 16 primaries (but esp in PA) he will have to organize a grassroots machine to register voters as Republicans because it's a closed primary. Hit up the college campuses, do mailers well ahead of time. Lot's of Arlen Specter types left the party during the Obama bonanza of 08, which is partly why he left the party, but the ones that are left (especially around Philly, the old Rockefeller-GOP bastion), will turn out in droves for Christie.

----------


## itshappening

PA won't matter.  Seriously. All that matters in the presidential primaries are (in order): Iowa, NH, SC, Florida, Nevada.

The rest are irrelevant. The choice is largely made by then.

----------


## supermario21

Yeah, good point, especially for Christie. I'd see him well out of the race by then. If he doesn't win NH he's toast.

----------


## rubioneocon

> Ugh...keeps chopping it off.
> 
> I got there from this link.  Try this.
> http://nation.foxnews.com/cpac-2013/...onference-live


on same link

buffering . . . I guess I'll have to close some of the multiple desktops and ports I have open

caught the end of super neocon Steve King, GOP Congressman from Iowa 5th District

----------


## supermario21

I wish they didn't always have to make everything about religion. It's easy to combat socialism without bringing in all the religious stuff. And he just said Marco Rubio is a client of his and that he's the "RG3 of American Politics."

----------


## itshappening

> I wish they didn't always have to make everything about religion. It's easy to combat socialism without bringing in all the religious stuff. And he just said Marco Rubio is a client of his and that he's the "RG3 of American Politics."


Rubio is nothing but a talking bot for Kristol and his gang. Client indeed.

----------


## supermario21

> Kasie Hunt ‏@kasie
> ACU Chairman Al Cardenas: Marco Rubio the crowd fav at CPAC today, but "competing for that attention" is Rand Paul.



Hopefully that's proven wrong.

----------


## supermario21

> Kasie Hunt ‏@kasie
> So if Rubio is the RGIII of American politics, Rand Paul is...? #CPAC2013


She also tweeted this.

----------


## itshappening

What has Rubio done? he's not even introduced a  bill.  It's all hype generated by Kristol and his gang.  They're influential.

----------


## rubioneocon

From last night . . .

Earlier today, Senator Paul's Facebook Status read:

"This time last week I was in hour 10 of my filibuster. My deepest gratitude for all your support. 
Tomorrow, I will speak at CPAC about the need for Republicans to stand on principle, at 1:30 PM ET. 
We must protect liberty, shrink government and grow the party, if we're ever going to turn this country around."

Let’s keep the momentum from last weeks filibuster and show our support. You can tune into CPAC here:

Live Stream - CNN
http://live.cnn.com/

CPAC Main Page
http://www.conservative.org/cpac

CPAC 2013 Page
http://conservative.org/cpac/2013/

CPAC Facebook Page
https://www.facebook.com/CPACNews

Full CPAC Schedule
http://www.mediaite.com/tv/view-the-...rch-14th-16th/

Please invite your friends - and remember to LIKE the ARIZONA FOR RAND PAUL 2016 Page for news on future news and events.

In Liberty

----------


## itshappening

I really can't stand to watch any of the phoney's. 

I will wait for the Tube

----------


## supermario21

> Chuck Todd ‏@chucktodd
> BTW, as you watch Rand Paul at CPAC, ask yourself, who's had more influence on today's GOP, Ron and Rand Paul or last two GOP WH nominees


something to ponder...

----------


## itshappening

Hopefully Schiff will have a roving video report so we can have a good laugh.

----------


## georgiaboy

gonna be streaming live on http://www.c-span.org/  beginning 11:45 EDT

UPDATE - looks like it won't be on CSPAN until 1:20pm EDT today, just in time for Rand.

----------


## supermario21

Raul Labrador just threw the hammer down..."said we need to stop acting like moderates and talking like conservatives" and start "talking like moderates and acting like conservatives"

He's getting into a heated debate with a Jeb Bush fan.

----------


## asurfaholic

> Oh sure.  Because the best way to recruit supporters is to be rude to them and act like a cult.  There's better ways of getting the message of being left behind than to piss people off.  I hope the scenario isn't standing and blocking the view of other people who are just there to check Rand out.  I guarantee Rand will ask people to sit down and then they will look foolish to others.
> 
> I'm okay if they want to stand off to the side if possible.  If not, then they need to be respectful of the other people not standing.  There will be elderly people there not wanting to stand for the speech.
> 
> This is a big day for Rand.  Let's not ruin it for him by acting like unruly children disrepecting our elders.  We need them on our side.


I wasn't being completely serious. Although I agree with most of what you said, I imagine that we are past the point of trying to tiptoe around some establishment type republicans. After all, they didn't seem to think it would be rude to stamp all over the Ron Paul types at the RNC and throughout the entire 2012 primary season.

Some people have made themselves irrelevant as the new breed of GOP comes to life.

----------


## georgiaboy

> Raul Labrador just threw the hammer down..."said we need to stop acting like moderates and talking like conservatives" and start "talking like moderates and acting like conservatives"
> 
> He's getting into a heated debate with a Jeb Bush fan.


outstanding.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Mike Lee coming up!

----------


## PatriotOne

> Mike Lee coming up!


He was quite good.  Impressed with his speech and his speaking ability.

----------


## jkob

Rubio(barf) and Rand's speeches will be live on C-SPAN

----------


## fearthereaperx

Ben Carson speaks on Saturday. I expect a nice straw poll finish for him if he can give an inspiring speech. He will probably be running in 2016 too.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Rubio(barf) and Rand's speeches will be live on C-SPAN


CSPAN 1, 2, or 3?

----------


## brandon

Question to those that have been watching: Are they running on schedule? Is Rubio at 1:15 and Paul at 1:30 still a go?

----------


## supermario21

Seems like it, although Mike Lee was reshuffled due to some votes so I don't know.

----------


## supermario21

> @CharlieVidal CPAC staffers are prohibiting #standwithrand signs from being brought into main hall



Yep. Typical ACU garbage.

----------


## Brett85

What station is this on?  I don't see it on CSPAN 1 or CSPAN 2.

----------


## RabbitMan

C-Span is only showing the Rubio and Rand speech live soon, but its streaming on CNN-3 online.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> Yep. Typical ACU garbage.


Are signs _period_ allowed into the main hall? If not, that's just their rules. But if so, then yes, business as usual. I don't recall there being any signs for _anyone_ at C-PAC last year while they spoke? I mean, unless those Occupy protests during Palin's speech had signs.

----------


## T.hill

> Yep. Typical ACU garbage.


Maybe no signs are allowed in the main hall? That probably doesn't apply to stickers.

----------


## Brett85

> C-Span is only showing the Rubio and Rand speech live soon, but its streaming on CNN-3 online.


What time do those speeches start?

----------


## RabbitMan

Rubio is next right?

----------


## brandon

Yea Rubio being introduced now.

----------


## jkr

feed is down

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

WTF?????? One Direction for Marco???? LMAO!!!!!!!

----------


## brandon

Oh man wtf is this gay song?? wooowww

----------


## DrHendricks

Did that guy just say that Rubio energizes the entire youth base? I'll have to remember that joke for a rainy day.

----------


## RabbitMan

Nice water joke.  At least he is owning it!

WHAT NO WAY!  HE TALKED ABOUT AMERICAN EXCEPTIONALISM!  *begins Romney speech from 2012*

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

> WTF?????? One Direction for Marco???? LMAO!!!!!!!


That was One Direction? Huh. No wonder I didn't recognize it.

...wait, how did you know that? (Kidding)

----------


## Valli6

C-SPAN will be covering this live starting at 1:30:
http://www.c-spanvideo.org/program/311495-1

Will also be shown on television on C-SPAN, (that's C-SPAN 1 - the channel that normally carries the House of Reps.) 
update; Just came on television at 1:18 eastern

----------


## supermario21

CSPAN came in a minute late. Did the intro seriously hype him up as popular with young people?

----------


## brandon

This sounds exactly like a Romney speech.

----------


## garyallen59

his mouth is getting dry

----------


## DrHendricks

Lol at the intro guy as well for saying that Republicans don't campaign at college campuses as well as Obama. Some people just act like Ron Paul never existed.

----------


## RabbitMan

He is LOOKING everywhere.  Slow down Dude!  Relax!

----------


## supermario21

As a former debater, he is a horrible speaker. Too fast, weak eye contact. Too jerky. Honestly, Rand is much better. Calm, smooth, genuine, yet commanding.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> WTF?????? One Direction for Marco???? LMAO!!!!!!!


No crap, he's gonna snap his neck.

----------


## brandon

> As a former debater, he is a horrible speaker. Too fast, weak eye contact. Too jerky. Honestly, Rand is much better. Calm, smooth, genuine, yet commanding.


I agree. He's a less confident Romney.

----------


## itshappening

Rubio going on about abortion... what has he done to stop abortions?

----------


## RabbitMan

Rand was trained as a doctor to talk a certain way.  I'm sure that helps a lot.

But we shouldn't rail on him for stuttering or being a poor speaker.  Gosh, look at Ron!

----------


## itshappening

Middle class jobs, middle class middle class!

Rubio likes class warfare.

----------


## itshappening

monetary policy hahaha, what does Rubio know about that?

----------


## brandon

He's said "Global Economy" like 10 times now.

----------


## PatriotOne

Rubio's got some fans there for sure.  Getting nervous for the straw poll.

----------


## supermario21

This is a campaign speech, as someone earlier noticed.

----------


## itshappening

Rubio would suck as a presidential candidate... just listen to him, he speaks far too fast and just reels off the same old tired rhetoric.

----------


## RabbitMan

He is basically coming out as the young poster-boy of the establishment GOP.  Nothing new here.  What did I expect?  Maybe more foreign policy?  Not impressive.

----------


## Lightweis

are people going to stand during rands speech

----------


## supermario21

Lame. Self promotion of his book.

----------


## RabbitMan

> are people going to stand during rands speech


Hopefully not.  It's rude to people sitting.

----------


## itshappening

Middle class again.

Why does he buy into class warfare?

----------


## itshappening

Get off the stage Rubio... I want to full screen for Rand

----------


## RabbitMan

Yeah...I thought people calling him a bit too 'green' was just a bias but...he really is.  I don't see the appeal for him at all aside from trying to pull an 'Obama' race strategy with the Hispanic vote.

----------


## supermario21

Hey Marco, get off the stage!

----------


## itshappening

Fumbling his notes.

He sucks.

----------


## compromise

He's finishing up.

----------


## NY-Dano

Goes for the water. Didn't see that one coming.

----------


## itshappening

Remember he's only 40, which is very young for a politician. He'd suck as a presidential candidate.

----------


## jkob

CHINA IZZZZZZZZZZZZZ COMING

----------


## thehungarian

Rand on next?

----------


## supermario21

Time to go to Iran

----------


## jkob

The United States government does all those things

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Does China use drones?

----------


## RabbitMan

Ugh, ushering in a new Cold War? Thanks Rubio.  Leaders have long tried to distract domestic issues with foreign issues.  Neo-Con anyone?


OH MY GOD EVERYTIME HE SAYS SOMETHING ABOUT CHINA IT REALLY IS ABOUT US!  SO FUNNNNYYYY!!!!!

----------


## jkob

AMURICA

----------


## thehungarian

'Murica

----------


## itshappening

America! F*CK yeah!

No mention of the constitution or getting back to it. America is great just because it is.

----------


## DrHendricks

We are in a war with China??? Well.. We've always been at war with China!!!!! 'MURICA!!!!!!!!!

----------


## itshappening

Rubio's speeches are ranting, incoherent and tired old rhetoric.

----------


## garyallen59

He's insecure

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

And 1D again. SMH

----------


## itshappening

One Direction!?! HAHAH

----------


## itshappening

OK, time to full screen!

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Who here stands with Rand? Good start, I suppose.

----------


## jkob

they got some signs in there

----------


## Jack Bauer

Wow! 

Rubio spilled so much spaghetti in his speech there!

----------


## DrHendricks

OMFG!!!! METALLICA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh thank God. Rand has a decent song.

----------


## garyallen59

enter Randman

----------


## RabbitMan

Metallica?  Alright. OOOHHH, Randman!

----------


## jkob

dont drone me bro lol

----------


## compromise

Rand is actually funny.

----------


## Jack Bauer

> enter Randman


Ace!

----------


## RabbitMan

Rand is...a much better speaker.  Ouch.  The contrast is stark.

----------


## Chieppa1

Don't quote Lincoln...

----------


## supermario21

Doesn't seem like the crowd cares about civil liberties.

----------


## brandon

I think this speech might be a little bit above the intelligence level of the crowd.

----------


## itshappening

This is great, we've just seen Rubio not getting it and spending 15 mins telling us America is great just because it is.

Rand comes out and reminds them that the constitution and Bill of Rights is to thank for that.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

See, here I think is the distinction between the two. To me, Rubio seems to be repeating talking points and political fodder and jargon. Paul is actually _speaking_ to the people and educating them.

----------


## jkob

suck it McCain

----------


## RabbitMan

> See, here I think is the distinction between the two. To me, Rubio seems to be repeating talking points and political fodder and jargon. Paul is actually _speaking_ to the people and educating them.


If not educating, at least calling on the better side of them and instilling them with an actual purpose for shouting 'Murica!

----------


## DrHendricks

This feels like a Ron speech. And I freaking love it.

----------


## RabbitMan

Truthbomb about sequester!  Much less fire in his belly than Rubio.

EDIT:  I stand corrected.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Rand's speech has substance. Rubio was the typical politician talking points.

----------


## supermario21

Rand has been going much more Ron lately.

----------


## compromise

Crowd is on fire.

----------


## PatriotOne

Son of a b!!!  Just as Rand was coming on I got interupted and missed it.  How was his reception?  As good as or better than Rubio's?

----------


## supermario21

> Rand's speech has substance. Rubio was the typical politician talking points.



Yeah, and the typical right-wing bots are gushing over Rubio's Reaganesque speech.

----------


## sailingaway

*20cc0 ‏@20cc0
The numbers of viewers on Ustream has doubled in anticipation of Rand Paul's Speech at #CPAC2013 http://www.ustream.tv/channel/4424524  #StandWithRand #tcot*

----------


## RabbitMan

Hahahahaha.  Loving it.  Fiscal Hawk, Civil Liberty Champion Rand.  Is that what the Tea Party is supposed to stand for?

----------


## supermario21

I don't think 2/3rds of the people know what the 4th amendment is.

----------


## rubioneocon

> . . . Rand Paul is actually _speaking_ to the people and educating them.


Rand (mentioning countries like Egypt) :  "Not one penny more to countries that are burning our flag."

Rand : "Respect for the Constitution . . . "

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Oh $#@!! Drugs!

----------


## Lightweis

HELLL NOOOOO

----------


## brandon

Oh man even railing on the war on drugs. 

This really is a Ron Paul speech.

----------


## compromise

Talking about the War on Drugs at CPAC? This is pretty awesome.

----------


## supermario21

Bold. Just hit drug decriminalization.

----------


## Lightweis

what a speech

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Where is your plan Rubio??

----------


## DrHendricks

I love how Rand introduces new ideas to the standard Republican. He doesn't go off on a 5 minute rant about the war on drugs. He makes a one-liner about how most people see throwing non-violent drug users in jail as ridiculous. And then that seed of an idea gets planted.

----------


## supermario21

It wouldn't surprise me if Rubio wins the straw poll, but Rubio did so kind of like how the 5th grader wins class president by giving out lots of candy. Rand has continued the intellectual revolution.

----------


## QWDC

Flat Income Tax vs a VAT? Interesting.

----------


## RabbitMan

YES!  Love it!  The New GOP!  Cover of Time.

----------


## thehungarian

Fantastic.

----------


## AlexAmore

HAHA Metallica Enter The Sandman for Rand and One Direction for Rubio

----------


## brandon

A+++ speech, covered all of Ron's topics with ZERO rambling or stuttering. Perfect.

----------


## jkob

great speech

now BENGAHZEEEEE

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

HA! Crowd gradually clearing out

----------


## eleganz

Damn, he killed it.

----------


## compromise

Brilliant speech.

Btw, I missed Cuccinelli, Toomey and Lee, anyone got Tubes?

----------


## PatriotOne

I missed the beginning but what I heard was fan-freaking-tastic!  And he didn't pull any punches either.  Could have been Ron up there,

----------


## itshappening

Rand is just effortless at memorizing and reciting speeches.  That's quite a skill and explains what makes him so good and probably why he did so well at medical school.

Ron is very similar. No notes, just an effortless flowing 15-20 min speech.

----------


## torchbearer

tube or it didn't happen.

----------


## Lightweis

One of the greatest speeches i have head. great job rand

----------


## T.hill

> A+++ speech, covered all of Ron's topics with ZERO rambling or stuttering. Perfect.


It started off a little slow, but once he got it goin the crowd was on fire. I think relative to crowd response he might of outdone Rubio here.

----------


## supermario21

lol Rand got Department of Education trending on twitter, at least in the Pittsburgh area.

----------


## rubioneocon

> . . . relative to crowd response he might of outdone Rubio here.

----------


## itshappening

> lol Rand got Department of Education trending on twitter, at least in the Pittsburgh area.


why are people tweeting about it? they really want it eliminated in Pittsburgh?

----------


## jkr

#enterRANDman

----------


## Valli6

Guy started out praising Rand's filibuster but criticizing Rand on enemy combatants now.
http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3

----------


## supermario21

The panel is crushing Rand right now. Apparently one guy is saying Rand doesn't understand the laws of war.

----------


## AlexAmore

> Guy praises Rand's filibuster but criticizing Rand on enemy combatants now.
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3


Yeah but nobody's watching at this point =P

----------


## rubioneocon

> Guy praises Rand's filibuster but criticizing Rand on enemy combatants now.
> http://www.cnn.com/video/#/video/cvplive/cvpstream3


Joel Pollak . . . some Editor / journalist

Breitbart News will have a full presence at CPAC on Thursday, when the annual conservative conference
 kicks off at National Harbor. Larry Solov, Steve Bannon, Joel Pollak, Ben Shapiro, Kerry Pickett, Matthew Boyle, 
Brandon Darby, and Mandy Nagy will be on various panels throughout the day as conservatives gather for conference.
//ht tp://www.breitbart.com/

----------


## Brett85

> Doesn't seem like the crowd cares about civil liberties.


Yeah, the biggest applause line was actually when Rand advocated cutting off foreign aid to Egypt.  There wasn't nearly as much applause when Rand was talking about civil liberties.

----------


## supermario21

Was Rubio calling for a cold war type situation with China earlier? I honestly just started fuming when he ranted about China so I really wasn't paying attention lol.

----------


## eleganz

> The panel is crushing Rand right now. Apparently one guy is saying Rand doesn't understand the laws of war.


apparently all the people that make things 'viral' aren't even in the room anymore because nobody is tweeting on that panel.

----------


## Valli6

> apparently all the people that make things 'viral' aren't even in the room anymore because nobody is tweeting on that panel.


And there isn't much applause from the audience either.

----------


## supermario21

That's the problem with CPAC. It's the same hacks and pretty much Rand, Lee, and Cruz are the only people worth watching. Honestly if Rand wasn't speaking I'd bed they get half the crowd if that.

----------


## Valli6

This panel- ugh!

Just said something like:
_"I don't know who it was... some senator said to Hillary Clinton if I were president I would've fired you!"_
Someone answered "Ron Johnson!", _then_ "Oh - Rand Paul."

----------


## Valli6

http://www.campusreform.org/blog/?ID=4669



> *VIDEO: Hundreds of students stand throughout Rand Paul CPAC speech in solidarity for filibuster*
> Hundreds of CPAC attendees stood throughout Sen. Rand Paul's (R-Ky.) address to at the Conservative Political Action Conference (CPAC) on Thursday in a sign of solidarity for the historic 13-hour filibuster he held on the floor of the U.S. Senate last week.

----------


## MelissaCato

"grain of sand"   OMG LMAO I love it !!!

----------


## supermario21

> Ross Douthat ‏@DouthatNYT
> Just by being willing to actually say that the GOP needs to change, Rand Paul makes it more likely that it will change in his direction.



While Rubio might be more popular with the GOP twitter-bots, Rand has made an impression on many of the pundits.

----------


## Varin

> While Rubio might be more popular with the GOP twitter-bots, Rand has made an impression on many of the pundits.


Their views of the speeches are just a reflection of what they already thought of the Rubio/Rand. Douthat has been supportive of a more restrained foreign policy.

----------


## rubioneocon

Tucker Carlson : President Obama . . . "cold, remote and deeply cynical"




Governor Rick Perry now coming on stage

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

I'm pretty sure Rick Perry just hammered both McCain and Romney by saying that the GOP may have done better in 2008 and 2012 had the party nominated actual conservatives as the nominee.

But then, he ran...

----------


## eleganz

> That's the problem with CPAC. It's the same hacks and pretty much Rand, Lee, and Cruz are the only people worth watching. Honestly if Rand wasn't speaking I'd bed they get half the crowd if that.


yea did you see all those people leaving after Rand? muahahahah!

----------


## compromise

> That's the problem with CPAC. It's the same hacks and pretty much Rand, Lee, and Cruz are the only people worth watching. Honestly if Rand wasn't speaking I'd bed they get half the crowd if that.


Cuccinelli and Mack are also well worth watching.

----------


## heavenlyboy34



----------


## eleganz

Just talked to a friend at CPAC, she said, in her opinion, Rand got the most support out of the different speeches.  Strawpoll is still a toss up.

----------


## T.hill

Jim Demint is gonna speaking at 7:30 EST, that should be well worth watching too. Who is Ben Carson? Is he any good? Also Mia Love and others are going to be speaking in the next 2 days.

----------


## fearthereaperx

> Jim Demint is gonna speaking at 7:30 EST, that should be well worth watching too. Who is Ben Carson? Is he any good? Also Mia Love and others are going to be speaking in the next 2 days.

----------


## z9000

Voted in the straw poll today. General consensus on the ground here is that Rand stole the show. It's is welcomed news Marco is still too awkward and dry mouthed. Rand comes off as polished and collected.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> 


No one understands WTF that says.

----------


## PatriotOne

> Voted in the straw poll today. General consensus on the ground here is that Rand stole the show. It's is welcomed news Marco is still too awkward and dry mouthed. Rand comes off as polished and collected.


Didn't know people could vote already.  Were you hanging out in the echo chamber of Rand supporters or with the general populous?

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

> Cuccinelli and Mack are also well worth watching.


The balanced budget panel was good, as well as the "Too Many American Wars" one. The first mentioned Amash's BBA proposal.

----------


## eleganz

> Voted in the straw poll today. General consensus on the ground here is that Rand stole the show. It's is welcomed news Marco is still too awkward and dry mouthed. Rand comes off as polished and collected.


now thats #winning.

----------


## radiofriendly

zbro90 I'm here at CPAC...if you want to look me up text or call 812-369-0411
Anyone have a place I can crash (w/ wifi?) - I need to upload videos...
I need to run to Best Buy to get an external hard drive.
Aaron R. Jones on Facebook

----------


## supermario21

Not only was approval found below, the DPers also loved it.




> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> He won, period. RT @southernavenger Rand Paul wins the first day of right-wing confab http://www.salon.com/2013/03/14/rand...t_day_of_cpac/ … … via @Salon #standwithrand
> 
> 
> 
> Justin Raimondo ‏@JustinRaimondo
> Rubio to #CPAC: “We don’t need a new idea." We just need Bill Kristol.

----------


## T.hill

Holy $#@!

----------


## T.hill

> 


Holy $#@!

----------


## supermario21

Lol, Rand v Rubio on Fox News, and Judge is on the panel. Let's see how this goes.

----------


## supermario21

Mara Liasson says that Rand might have already even had more success with young people than Ron ever did. Krauthammer says Rand is Ron without the rough edges and that is genius and talks about huge split on foreign policy, labels Rand a semi-isolationist.

Napolitano says he (the judge) is not running for president and Liasson says that the Paul faction will be much more powerful than in 2012 because of Rand's wider appeal and the fact that people are war-weary and do not want to keep intervening overseas.

----------


## libertyplz

> Mara Liasson says that Rand might have already even had more success with young people than Ron ever did. Krauthammer says Rand is Ron without the rough edges and that is genius and talks about huge split on foreign policy, labels Rand a semi-isolationist.
> 
> Napolitano says he (the judge) is not running for president and Liasson says that the Paul faction will be much more powerful than in 2012 because of Rand's wider appeal and the fact that people are war-weary and do not want to keep intervening overseas.


Ha yea, pretty good discussion overall aside from Krauthammers "semi-isolationist" label. So if there was any doubt (I know there wasn't), prepare yourselves folks, the neocons are going to be pushing the isolationist meme hard in the days and months ahead!

----------


## supermario21

Don't even know why I keep posting these, but since he's got 7x more followers than Justin Raimondo the average Republican twitter folks keep seeing their favorite water carrier spew nonsense...





> Ken Gardner ‏@kesgardner
> Watchng Rand Paul on my TV bashing GOPers. Followed by Marco Rubio going after liberals and the left. Choose wisely, conservatives!

----------


## dancjm

> 


Wow.

----------


## anaconda

Ted Cruz gets the headliner slot (final speaker)? Seems strange. Plus I'm surprised they put Rubio adjacent to Rand. If I were Rubio I would not consider that optimal for myself.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Ted Cruz gets the headliner slot (final speaker)? Seems strange. Plus I'm surprised they put Rubio adjacent to Rand. If I were Rubio I would not consider that optimal for myself.


Rand filled up the seats for Rubio.

----------


## T.hill

Jim Demint Video?

----------


## anaconda

> Rand filled up the seats for Rubio.


Interesting theory, indeed. Now I wonder, to what extent, the remainder of the speakers for Friday & Saturday may adjust their speeches to co opt any of Rand's talking points for their own? Or will they run in the other direction?

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Jim Demint Video?


Saturday night.

----------


## TokenLibertarianGuy

This was pretty cool (even though I don't want the Judge to run)

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Don't even know why I keep posting these, but since he's got 7x more followers than Justin Raimondo the average Republican twitter folks keep seeing their favorite water carrier spew nonsense...


I hit him back on his $#@! https://mobile.twitter.com/8Atlas2/s...3999210496?p=v
https://mobile.twitter.com/8Atlas2/s...6183461888?p=v
https://mobile.twitter.com/8Atlas2/s...5141853185?p=v

----------


## supermario21

Forget taking him seriously, he has already made fun of PaulBots but guess who he supported in 08, Rudy. He said so on his facebook. He also wants John Bolton to run for president or at least have a candidate who has his foreign policy. The guy is nuts and not a true conservative. He's a GOP-firster.

----------


## FSP-Rebel

> Forget taking him seriously, he has already made fun of PaulBots but guess who he supported in 08, Rudy. He said so on his facebook. He also wants John Bolton to run for president or at least have a candidate who has his foreign policy. The guy is nuts and not a true conservative. He's a GOP-firster.


Yeah, I got wit him on each of those points if nothing else out of sport and to expand my following base.

----------


## rockandrollsouls

If only to end the conference echoing Rand's message....reinforcement....




> Ted Cruz gets the headliner slot (final speaker)? Seems strange. Plus I'm surprised they put Rubio adjacent to Rand. If I were Rubio I would not consider that optimal for myself.

----------


## Michael Landon

> I don't trust Pennsylvania Republicans. I still think too many of them are Arlen Specter Republicans.


They're the "East Coast Liberal Republicans" that Barry Goldwater was warning us about.

- ML

----------


## rubioneocon

> . . . Krauthammer says Rand is Ron without the rough edges and that is genius and talks about huge split on foreign policy, labels Rand a semi-isolationist.


that Krauthammer needs to learn what the proper meaning of words are, he confuses terms used for trade with those for foreign policy . . .

I know he must have really meant to label Rand as a *constitutionalist non-interventionist

*

----------


## Jeremy

This article is pretty amusing, but they kept calling YAL YAF.

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer...with-rand.html

----------


## sailingaway

From twitter:

----------


## anaconda

> If only to end the conference echoing Rand's message....reinforcement....


But I would not guess that the CPAC would want to do this. They seem to prefer the establishment politicians.

----------


## T.hill

Not all that great, Tim Scott isn't a very good speaker, but if ya wanna watch it here ya go.

----------


## Occam's Banana

Nice! (But they misspelled "centrist" ...)




> From twitter:

----------


## anaconda

> Nice! (But they misspelled "centrist" ...)


Reagan and Santorum need to be moved into the statist section.

----------


## T.hill

Jim Demint's speech begins at about 1:11:05

Rand is getting mentioned by a lot of speakers

----------


## Varin

> Reagan and Santorum need to be moved into the statist section.


That would bee bad PR he should bee right next to Rand.

----------


## compromise

> From twitter:


Why isn't Santorum at the bottom? He's a fake. This chart says he's as economically free as Ted Cruz, which is definitely false. Reagan can probably stay where he is.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Mitt Romney's up now.

----------


## Lucille

> Nice! (But they misspelled "centrist" ...)


Well that's embarrassing.

----------


## sailingaway

Julie Borowski won CPAC blogger of the year.  Don't know who votes on that.

----------


## supermario21

Interesting tweets by Ezra Klein. I think we're starting to win the war.




> Ezra Klein ‏@ezraklein
> More applause for the speaker advocating defense cuts than for the speakers' advocating higher defense spending





> Ezra Klein ‏@ezraklein
> Preble: "Nowhere in the Constitution does it say America must defend other countries that can't defend themselves." Again, big cheers.

----------


## compromise

> Julie Borowski won CPAC blogger of the year.  Don't know who votes on that.


Yeah, I saw that on the stream. Bachmann gave the award to her.

----------


## compromise

Haley and Mitt.

----------


## Lucille

> Julie Borowski won CPAC blogger of the year.  Don't know who votes on that.


I didn't even know she had a blog!  I like her vids, but her blog leaves a lot to be desired.

http://julieborowski.wordpress.com/

----------


## Varin

> I didn't even know she had a blog!  I like her vids, but her blog leaves a lot to be desired.
> 
> http://julieborowski.wordpress.com/


Just means that libertarians are dominating cpac dont really reflect overall gop.

----------


## radiofriendly

LIVE NOW TALK ON FUTURE OF LIBERTY MOVEMENT
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/10090917 5:15PM

FEATURING PETER SCHIFF AND RAND PAUL STAFF AND MORE...

LIVE BLOG WWW.IROOTS.ORG

----------


## PatriotOne

> Jim Demint's speech begins at about 1:11:05
> 
> Rand is getting mentioned by a lot of speakers


Good speech by DeMint but I can't help but think whether he even knows who the driving force behind the modern day conservative/libertarian movement even is.  It was Ron Paul.

Lot's of talk and praise by everyone in that vid about all the young people joining the republican party.  Who do they think brought them to the party?  Many of us were there.  We know who brought them to the party.  It might not be this year, but I expect Ron will be given credit in due time.

----------


## itshappening

> LIVE NOW TALK ON FUTURE OF LIBERTY MOVEMENT
> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/10090917 5:15PM
> 
> FEATURING PETER SCHIFF AND RAND PAUL STAFF AND MORE...
> 
> LIVE BLOG WWW.IROOTS.ORG


Is there a recording of that?

I don't watch CPAC< it's too nauseating

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Reaction from at least one source suggests people have long moved past viewpoints presented by folks like Mitt Romney:

http://www.businessinsider.com/romne...ent=emailshare




> But the GOP has changed perceptibly since Romney lost the election. Republicans in Congress have embraced defense spending cuts as a means of cutting the deficit, and last week, a new generation of libertarian-minded, Tea Party-backed Senators rallied around Sen. Rand Paul's filibuster against drones....Romney's neoconservative message is out of step with this new direction of the party.

----------


## fearthereaperx

Sarah Palin firing up the crowd.

----------


## cheapseats

> Sarah Palin firing up the crowd.



With what some around here IMPUGN as Class Warfare, you betcha.

----------


## garyallen59



----------


## sailingaway

> 


Good. 

Pissed they couldn't give him any respect at all while he was actually there.

----------


## Kords21

Assuming Rand doesn't flame out this far out of 2016, which I don't think he will, looks like Ron Paul is going to have the last laugh afterall.

----------


## Jeremy

> Good. 
> 
> Pissed they couldn't give him any respect at all while he was actually there.


Be pissed at Ron for turning down the invitation for two years in a row now.

----------


## Mr.NoSmile

Both Phyllis Schlafly AND Trump hammering Karl Rove for his Super PAC's failures? That I like.

----------


## rubioneocon

> 


Thanks Southern Avenger . . . keep up all the great work ya' done for RP and us all in the grassroots . . . and now Rand 2016 too.

----------


## Lucille

> 


I'm glad to see it featured, but in front of Buckley and Schlafly?  That's a contradiction.

----------


## torchbearer

> Assuming Rand doesn't flame out this far out of 2016, which I don't think he will, looks like Ron Paul is going to have the last laugh afterall.


this is the time of planting seeds. there are many working the furrows.

----------


## Occam's Banana

> 





> I'm glad to see it featured, but in front of Buckley and Schlafly?  That's a contradiction.


From Ernest Hancock's Internet-graphic inspired brainstorm to CPAC main stage backdrop. What a long, strange road it's been ...

----------


## speciallyblend

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdOsL4Xe7Q

----------


## torchbearer

opened up for queenryche at a battle of the band in nola @ zeplyns.

----------


## torchbearer

in contrast, my last live performance was at the bedrock in Natchitoches as opening act for bowling for soup.

----------


## torchbearer

also opened up for seven and sun at a coliseum show in alex.

----------


## T.hill

Is CPAC being streamed today anywhere?

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I'm glad to see it featured, but in front of Buckley and Schlafly?  That's a contradiction.


Schlafly isn't so bad.  She is world's apart from Buckley.

----------


## abacabb

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CNdOsL4Xe7Q


fUGGIN' great song!

----------


## Barrex

> Is CPAC being streamed today anywhere?


http://nation.foxnews.com/cpac-2013/...13-live-stream

----------


## devil21

> Just means that libertarians are dominating cpac dont really reflect overall gop.


That's why showing up to events and getting involved is so important.  Most of the "overall gop" ends up being lemmings to whatever appears popular at the moment.  Not to say it happens overnight but as the tide shifts so does the rank-and-file.

----------


## speciallyblend

> opened up for queenryche at a battle of the band in nola @ zeplyns.


awesome love me some queensryche!

----------


## LibertyEagle

Did you notice that when listing possible 2016 presidential Republican candidates, she left out Rand Paul.  And then blathered about having a height requirement, so I'm guessing that was a slam against him.  

The audience really cheered when she mentioned Ted Cruz.

----------


## brandon

Ann coulter was painful to sit through. What a $#@!ty human she is. This token black host is terrible to. She fumbles every sentence.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

> Did you notice that when listing possible 2016 presidential Republican candidates, she left out Rand Paul.  And then blathered about having a height requirement, so I'm guessing that was a slam against him.  
> 
> The audience really cheered when she mentioned Ted Cruz.


I don't think she mentioned Marco, but she did mention Florida Gov. Rick Scott. Scott will never run for President, or Senator.

----------


## brandon

She also said no governors from a small state and then she mentioned the gov of maine.

----------


## misean

> Did you notice that when listing possible 2016 presidential Republican candidates, she left out Rand Paul.  And then blathered about having a height requirement, so I'm guessing that was a slam against him.  
> 
> The audience really cheered when she mentioned Ted Cruz.



I just tuned in right at that part. Apparently she has no problem with Chris Christie needing a fat person scooter to get around.

----------


## LibertyEagle

> I just tuned in right at that part. Apparently she has no problem with Chris Christie needing a fat person scooter to get around.


Nah, she already dissed him plenty, earlier.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Rand Paul wins the CPAC poll!!  

But, Marco Rubio comes in a close second.

----------


## ronpaulfollower999

Ted Cruz is great. I'm ashamed that I doubted this guy, now I'm starting to love him.

----------


## brandon

Ted cruz is an incredible speaker. I mean its not really my style but its good. Does he have a background in theater?

----------


## rubioneocon



----------


## Slutter McGee

> Ted cruz is an incredible speaker. I mean its not really my style but its good. Does he have a background in theater?


From wikipedia:
While at Princeton, he competed for the American Whig-Cliosophic Society's Debate Panel won the top speaker award at both the 1992 U.S. National Debating Championship and the 1992 North American Debating Championship.[12] In 1992, he was named Princeton's Speaker of the Year and Team of the Year (with his debate partner, David Panton).[12] In 1991 he and his partner came in second to Austan Goolsbee and partner David Gray. Cruz was also a semi-finalist at the 1995 World Universities Debating Championship.[13]

Guy is just a natural at speaking.

Slutter McGee

----------


## fearthereaperx

> Ted cruz is an incredible speaker. I mean its not really my style but its good. Does he have a background in theater?


Harvard debate champ

----------


## Slutter McGee

> Harvard debate champ


Close....Princeton

Slutter McGee

----------


## LibertyEagle

Turn on CSPAN's Washington Journal and listen to the callers about CPAC.

----------


## LibertyEagle

Man, these callers are disappointing.  People don't understand that getting rid of the DOE doesn't mean that public education would be abolished.  Quite the contrary; but it would abolish a slush money sink and the federal government dictating to states and parents what is taught their children.  And one guy, a democrat, called in saying people like Rand and Cruz were scary and that he was glad that there was a drone program.  He also said that these Republicans wanted our country to fail, because they weren't for "creating jobs" and "stimulus".  I'm sure he was a good guy and all, but he really doesn't know what is going on.    We sure have our work cut out for us.

----------


## Slutter McGee

Just watched Palin's speech. And I have to admit, I would still boink the hell out of her.

Slutter McGee

----------

